# webmaster@meinKrahm.de



## vinc5nt (5. Oktober 2001)

Hi ! 
ich weiß eigentlich gar nicht ob das hier reinpasst aber egal !

Wo kann ich ne email addi bekommen wo ich vorne das haben kann was ich will und auch nach dem @das was ich will ?

z.B. webmaster@dasWasIchWill.de

danke


----------



## Dunsti (5. Oktober 2001)

dazu brauchst Du ne eigene Domain. Die Domain stellt dann quasi den teil nach dem @ dar.

Allerdings bist Du in der Wahl nicht 100%ig frei, da jede Domain nur einmal vergeben wird, und sehr viele schon vergeben sind.

Nähere Info's hierzu findest Du beim DeNic , inklusive einer Suchmaschine, ob die gewünschte Domain noch frei ist.

Wenn Du dann eine Domain gefunden hast brauchst Du noch einen Hoster, der die Domain für Dich hostet (bzw. wenn Du wirklich nur Email willst, der den Mailserver hostet)

Kostenlos ist das Ganze nicht. Das günstigste Angebot, das ich kenne (für Domain und 1 Email-Adresse) ist die "MiniSeite" bei HostEurope 

Schau Dir die Seiten mal an. Wenn Du dann noch Fragen hast, dann melde Dich hier. 

Gruß
Dunsti


----------



## Robert Fischer (6. Oktober 2001)

ja oder strato, puretec, usw. teilweise gibt es auch noch kostenlose domains mit .de.vu und einer mail-adresse oder mehr. musst dich mal umschauen.


----------

